# Ong Bak 2 trailer



## Damian Mavis (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Ong Bak 2 is coming out sometime, here is the trailer, it looks great.






Also go to the general section if you want to download the trailer for a Thai action movie I played the main villain in coming out in a few weeks.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 26, 2008)

looks so much angrier than the last one...can't wait!  

anybody noticed the themes of traditional religion in tony jaa's films?  wonder if it reflects his personal beliefs.  

jf


----------



## tank_62 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh snaps cant wait till this movie comes out i love any thing that has to deal with muay thai


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2008)

looks interesting. I enjoy a good action flick.

Did I read that OP correctly you are the star vilian in a movie.  Thats wonderful.


----------



## Zendokan (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw the trailer, will be a great action movie but what is the connection with Ong Bak 1? The first movie plays in comtempery Thailand, the second looks more like playing 500 years in the past.

Greet movie, but calling it Ong Bak 2 feels more like a marketing skeem then it being a sequel or prequel to Ong bak 1.

My 2 cents ( from watching the trailer)

greetz,

Zendokan


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 28, 2008)

Ya it has absolutely NOTHING to do with number 1 hehe, but I was suprised TomYumKoong (The Protector) wasnt called OngBak2.....)  This movie is based in the past (like alot of kungfu movies).  There has been alot of problems in the media here in Thailand about the filming of Ong Bak 2 but I'm sure they will get it done and we will all have the pleasure of watching it around the world.

If you're curious about the movie I'm playing in here is the trailer: http://eng.phranakornfilm.com/upload/movie/movie/movie_25.wmv   it's only 4 megs so should download fast.  I'm the bearded, blonde guy with black stripes in his hair and on his face.  There is a certain amount of muay thai in this movie but they don't focus solely on muay thai, although you will see me eat a nice elbow near the end of the trailer!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2008)

You looked positively scary in that.

So how is your training going?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks!  Scary is good!

Right now I'm a little depressed about my training.... I'm supposed to be getting ready for a series of Kyokushin tournaments (full contact bare knuckle fights with knees and leg kicks - youtube kyokushin and you can see what its like) but I just sprained my foot pretty bad last week so had to stop training... the first tournament is exactly a month away here in Thailand so not alot of time to heal and get ready, after that I'm supposed to fight in China in September and then Japan in November.  The training is extremely intense... but I love it, I feel good and my body hasn't looked this good since I was 25!  Hope the foot is ok, I start seriously training again in 2 days.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2008)

The best to you in those fights.
If you have reached the level where they think you should be fighting in other countries then I think your training must be top notch and you must be doing well.
Be sure to let us know how these fights go


----------



## tko4u (Sep 4, 2008)

Jaa is amazing. The protector was good but I cant wait for ong bak 2 to come out.


----------



## thaistyle (Oct 13, 2008)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 14, 2008)

It's coming out here in Thailand in December, 2 months away.


----------

